# speckled trout lures



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

What is the best type of luremfor speckled trout right now. I have been mainly using a mirrolure 4 in soft shad in chartreuse with a 1/8 ounce jighead, I've been getting a lot of bites but only a couple landed. So the big question is what type of lures are working good now.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

I like a gold Johnson's sprite, no orange skirt, or any small diving mirrolure, or in grass flats a topwater mirrolure


----------



## greenhornet (Mar 21, 2012)

Mirrolure took over the production of Paul Brown Corky lures recently and these have been the most consistent trophy trout lures for years in Texas. I like them in water depths of 2.5 to 10 feet and you twitch multiple times followed by a pause to allow for the lethal slow sinking action. I like the colors dayglow for clear water and one of the patterns that include pink or red for off-colored water. Give them a shot, you won't be disapointed.


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

Three inch gulp shrimp in new penny or natural color on a jig head. Had good luck fishing under the lights with a two inch white shrimp gulp in a pack with small jig head on the bottom. Have also used a poping cork by no slack tackle out of mobile ala. with a three inch gulp shrimp about two to three feet below the cork. Also, the DOA natural shrimpcolor below the poping cork will help locate the fish.
bob


----------



## rynscull79 (Feb 2, 2009)

I second the gulp suggestion. I've had specs bite gulps that were just sitting there. It's the closest thing to live bait i've ever used.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Should I just buy one of their combos with the popping cork and a lure or should I buy it seperately.


----------



## rynscull79 (Feb 2, 2009)

I, myself, have never used a popping cork with gulps. I just us 3" shrimp tail gulps with anywhere from a 1/4 to 1/2 oz jig head, depending on where I fish. I just bump and reel in a continuous motion. If the spec are there, they will tear a gulp up (literally and figuratively).


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I gotta tell ya'll, I was at Dizzy Lizzy's the other day and saw that Steve was carrying those Hogy soft lures. My brother lived in Daytona Beach and they were all the rage down there so he came up here to visit and we couldn't find them anywhere. I bought a pack of them, semi-skeptically in the hot pink color. I have been tearing the hell out of the specks with those things!! I have been rigging them weedless on a weighted hook and using a slow twitch retrieve.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

5 Gulp! Jerkshads on a 1/8 ounce jig head. You can catch some bigger ones with a bigger bait profile.


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

Bass Tracker went fishing today and caught some fish on Zara Spooks bone color early in the AM after day light on the surface. This seems to be a good lure and color for specks. He like to fish them right after day light then after that he hits the bottom with a gulp three inch shrimp on a jig head. bob


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I used to really like gulp but the "new formula"
falls apart way to easy. last about as long as a live shrimp lol. I cant deny they catch fish there is no taking that away but for the price they should be more durable.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Mirrolure mirrodine


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Ive been using the mirrodines too, but I hardly catch any with them. how are you supposed to work it.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Reel slow and jerk ever so often


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I used to really like gulp but the "new formula"
> falls apart way to easy. last about as long as a live shrimp lol. I cant deny they catch fish there is no taking that away but for the price they should be more durable.


 
I agree - found some older ones at the house and I am useing them until gone...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Speckled Trout Lures*



Kayakbob said:


> Bass Tracker went fishing today and caught some fish on Zara Spooks bone color early in the AM after day light on the surface. This seems to be a good lure and color for specks. He like to fish them right after day light then after that he hits the bottom with a gulp three inch shrimp on a jig head. bob





bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)
> 
> Mirrolure mirrodine


My late Pa-in-Law and I commercial hook and line fished for Speckled Trout.

The best lure for BIG! Trout was either a BIG! Pinfish or Croaker but we're talking artificial lures hre:

A bone colored Zara is one of our 'Go-To' lures. I do love to fish it until the sun gets high. I have other colors, but the bone goes first. Walk the Dog.

I've also heard good things about the Skitterwalk.

After the sun got up high, we would go to the 52M Series of Mirrolures in the darker colors. I haven't fished the Mirrodine, but have heard good things about it. I always have a selection of Mirrolures, as well as several bone colored Spooks.

Spooks also work in the surf for various species of fish. Redfish love them . JMHO C2


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Any color chug bug will get murdered on top, gulp in new penny under a cajun thunder popping cork work well too.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I used to use mirrodine, but, switched to rat-l-trap and catch twicw the fish with it. Chicon monster, I tied mine with the rapala knot, so you can get the action out of it, and worked it just like walk the dog sub surface.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

DLo said:


> Any color chug bug will get murdered on top, gulp in new penny under a cajun thunder popping cork work well too.


Get em Chug


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

sounds like i have a bunch of lures to try out!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Speckled Trout Lures*



chicon monster said:


> sounds like i have a bunch of lures to try out!


Rather than buy 'a lot of lures' at first, go buy two or three proven ones and learn to work them well.

Then; you can expand your arsenal as you fish. You''ll probably settle on one or two 'Go-to' lures and be happy. NOT!  I still am a sucker for a lure that 'looks good' and I already own 5 tackle boxes full.

I surf fish now and use a bucket for my plugs, hanging them from the sides. There are possibly 25 or 30 (I don't count them) hanging there right now. Gotta Be Prepared! JMHO C2


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

i was just thinkin of buyin one of each and see what worked the best, i trust that yall know what yall are talking about. then i will decide what will be my new choice lure.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Been using the old school black-back rapala 6 lately. Caught two nice trout today lazy trolling them. I'm gettin old I guess but it was a good day.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Speckled Trout Lures*



hjorgan said:


> Been using the old school black-back rapala 6 lately. Caught two nice trout today lazy trolling them. I'm gettin old I guess but it was a good day.


Good show! That's been a good lure for me in all colors.

Every lure in my bucket has caught fish at one time or another or it wouldn't be there.

Some are so beat up that you can't tell what the original color was.

It helps to be prepared for the day when you feel like just dumping the whole tackle box overboard and letting them pick out the one that they want.:whistling:.

Old school works! C2


----------

